# MYSQL-Tutorial gesucht



## Parkuhr (24. Jan 2010)

Ich habe mir mal anhand dieses Tutorials PHP beigebracht:

PHP-Einfach.de - PHP Tutorial

(zumindest die ersten ansätze).

Dieses Tutorial ist super durchstrukturiert und geht schnell.

Außerdem gibt es dort noch eine super verbindung zu MYSQL.

Gibt es etwas sehr ähnliches auch für Java?


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jan 2010)

geniale Idee, 'MySQL' nicht in den Titel aufzunehmen..


----------



## Parkuhr (24. Jan 2010)

pardon


----------



## gman (24. Jan 2010)

Hi,

ich finde die Tutorials bei netbeans.org immer recht hilfreich. Die Tutorials für MySQL könnten dir auch weiterhelfen wenn du nicht Netbeans verwendest. Probiers halt mal aus:

Connecting to a MySQL-Database

Creating a Simple Web Application

HTH


----------



## Semox (25. Jan 2010)

Hi

Die w3schools finde ich auch immer ganz gut, wenn ich was nachschlagen muß. Hier ist der Link

Da hast Du auch gleich noch etliche andere Tutorials anderer Sprachen dabei... ;-)

Zudem habe ich mal ein Buch aus der Unibibliothek ausgeliehen. Es ist von O'Reilly, übersichtlich und "dünn"... Der Titel: "Einführung in SQL".

Try --> catch

Grüße,
Semo


----------



## z-mon (23. Sep 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn dieser Thread schon etwas her ist, gibt es immer wieder Java Anwender die vor dem Problem stehen erstmals eine Datenbankanbindung mit Java zu realisieren.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich einst dazu entschlossen einen eigene Artikel auf meinem Blog zu veröffentlichen:
- Java MySQL (JDBC) Tutorial

Viel Spaß dabei


----------

